# What color smoke??



## potatoc (Sep 9, 2007)

Sorry to post this in roll call, but I am a newbie and did not know where to post a question like this.  Where should I be posting general questions about smoking?

I understand a thin blue smoke is what is desired.  Here is what I am getting.  I use the Great Smokey Mountain propane smoker.  I have a 6" cast iron pan that I load with chips/chunks.  Smoker and pan have been seasoned.  I have never cleaned anything besides grates and water dish.  Once the smoke starts coming it gets pretty intense, not blue in color and comes out the seems of the door and barrels out of the top vent.  I'd say it burns through the entire pan full in about 45min to 1hr in time.  Temp stays very regular, chips are not catching on fire.

Does this sound normal?? Thanks, TJ


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi TJ -

This would go in the General Discussion section or the propane sections but anyway. Try using bigger chucks and it'll last longer. Sounds like your getting to much smoke but the proof is in the flavor ... how's it taste to you? If it's bitter try less wood if it tastes good leave it alone!


----------



## meowey (Sep 9, 2007)

My experience with my GOSM led me to do the following.  I do not use the top of the cast wood box.  I found that chips did just as you described.  I put 1 or 2 chunks in the pan and get the correct smoke.  I need to add more about every hour or so, and do that when I am basting or spraying the meat.  I set the bottom air vents to minimum opening and the top vent about 50-60% open.  This allows proper airflow.  Hope this helps.  

For future reference, there is a propane smoker section of the forum that's set up for propane smoker related questions like this one.

You will get it figured out, hang in there.  Each one of us has had to learn the "quirks" or our own units.  It took me a while to get both my propane GOSM and my charcoal CharGriller figured out.  The sine folks here helped with both.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## potatoc (Sep 9, 2007)

My unit does not have any side vents.  Just the vent on the top.  I would say stuff is coming out real nice!  

Sorry about posting in this one, is there a way i can move it over to the propane or general boards??


----------



## meowey (Sep 9, 2007)

Don't worry about this thread.  Next time you'll know.

If the food tastes good, then it's not over smoked.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## catfish (Sep 9, 2007)

PotatoC first welcome to SMF. Don't rember seeing you in roll call. 
I also have the GOSM. I tossed the iron smoke box and went to a .69 cent loaf pan. It holds the chunks better. I switched from chips to chunks one day for a test and they are better. The chips would smoke up really fast but the smoke was tooo thick. I put about 4 good chunks in the loaf pan and hardley see any smoke. I just pop the old face above the vent and if the eyes water I call it good. But if you use this trick be careful sometimes it smells sooo goood I cant get away from it. Sometimes I never see he smoke unless I open the door to check. Hope this helps.


----------

